# What size tad containers?



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

What size containers should I use for raising leuc tads in separately? By size I mean dimensions not volume. I'm looking to get some glass bowls or jars that can be stacked using shelves, to maximise space. What is the average water depth that I should be looking at? If pint glasses are only partly full then it's a waste of vertical space. But at the same time the container needs to be deep enough to hold a suitable depth of water and the tad safely.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

Just recently I was raising about two dozen tads (they were all D. azureus but I don't think that would make a difference because azureus and luecs are about the same size). I used tupperware containers about 3" wide by 6" long by 3" tall. They were just the type of containers that you would would use to put soup in before you put it in the freezer and are usually available at the nearest drug store. I kept them about 1/2 to 2/3 full with water. I also used "blackwater extract" (available at the pet store, probably in the fish section). It works just like a supplement (check out "tadpole tea" on this site). I should also note that I had to add more water to the containers every 2 or 3 days, partly because of evaporation but also due to the fact that those tads can splash quite a bit of water out. I fed the tads a mix of "Tadpole Bites" (2 or 3 pellets a day) and ground up fish flakes (one small pinch per day).


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I use 16 oz deli cups with about 1 1/2" of water.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

ditto on the 16 oz containers. Been using those for over 7 years. Nice thing, you can usually pick them up locally if you have a GFS in town. Usually feed them 2-3 times a week.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Sandy! long time no speak :lol: 

I've raised leucs in these jars water changes every 7-10 days sorry no dimensions on them but I'm sure you can find these even on your lovely little island home  

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_detai ... mRefer=000

Or I use the fly cups available from ENT but I know you don't like plastic  :wink:


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I never do water changes. Used to, but it became too time consuming. I add water as needed - and feed with frog/tadpole bites & a mix of algae powders.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

If you're looking for compactness and stackability I recommend the small clear plastic containers used to sort small hardware. These have hindged tops, up to ten small compartments each of which can keep a tad, and have removable partitions to make larger spaces for when tads get bigger. You don't have to worry about tads eating on each other! You could keep 20 tads seperately in a 5 inch by 10 inch space by stacking two units. 
You buy two of these and you can have one filled with clean water for your next transfer.
For water changes you take a tablespoon and spoon the tads into a clean container just make sure you put your other hand under the spoon to be on the safe side. I have some leuc. tads with arms ,legs, tails and yellow bands that still have room in the containers to swim around when I open the lid.
Good Luck with them
PS

I hope they carry these in Scotland....hmmm. (I noticed your profile afterwards)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i use 16 ounce containers, with java moss and it works well for me.


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 14, 2007)

RRRavelo - do you know where you can buy those containers on the internet?


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Davefan13 the company that make the bins is AKRO-MILS.

I found some at LKGoodwin.com under "plastic bins" on the second page in the "small parts storage" area. I have no idea where in the US they are!
I'm using the meduim sized case. I like the tight easy-to-open lid and removable dividers.

Sorry I forgot how to send the hyperlink to this site.

Good Luck with it
Raul


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Im pretty sure you can get those containers at any bait and tackle shop.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies  Although more reading the question may have helped a bit more :wink:  I'd like to know what *size *containers people use not what volume. What size is a 16 oz container? Technically it can be any size and shape that holds that volume. I'm looking for a container size and a average water depth. At the moment I've settled for glass butter dishes which are 15.5cm l x 9.5cm w x 5cm h and should give a safe depth of 4cm. Is this too shallow? I would prefer deeper containers but this is the best I can find for now as I live on a remote island and things are quite limited. They sound a similar size to your containers, *Greg,* but shallower. How much splashing do I need to take in to account? I think I need to find something more suitable. Hopefully once Tesco open here next week they'll have something I can use. We only have the one supermarket just now and it's useless. I found the perfect container in Tesco when on the mainland last year so fingers crossed our store will stock them. I'm also using 50oz canning jars and a communal glass tank with four tads in it. 

I use tadpole tea made with oak and indian almond leaves. I've been using the mix since I first started keeping frogs and mist quarantine containers with it too to keep the levels of any nasties accompanying new frogs down. 

Foodwise, I use ground up Tetramin tropical fish flake, Sera Micron and Spirulina. With occasional ground blood worm. They are fed 2-3 times a week depending on tad size and container size.

Thanks, RRRavelo, but I won't use plastics in any form as I do not believe that the safe levels claimed for humans in items marked "food safe" are safe for frogs. We are a great deal larger than them and do not have such absorbent skins so we can withstand a much higher concentration than they can. As for items not suitable for human food use - there's a reason they aren't and I certainly won't use them to poison any creature.

Hi Paul, it certainly has been a while  How's things? If I ever remember why I mean to go in to Boots when I'm passing I'll check the jars out.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Sandy,

I think your depth sounds fine. 

Your argument about not using plastic is valid enough but I'm following what someone I know has used in practice and has had great success with. The 16 oz plastic deli containers typically used for delivery food (soup) are also _very_ popular here as Julio said above.

I wonder if you use all glass for your FF cultures too.
What was that proverb? "A prince is not more noble than his food," I think is was. That one may be Irish or Welsh though.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, *RRRavelo*, I'm not criticising anyone else about using plastics. It's far too early days for me to see if there is any difference, just a personal preference. Yes, I make cultures with glass as well, apart from the ones I buy, but I do transfer them when I can. 

I know the deli containers are popular but can someone please tell me what size they are? :lol:


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I use 16 oz for tadpoles.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

ive seen tincs raised in shot glasses without water changes. but ive noticed that the more water they have the bigger and sooner they will morph out.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

sandy a 16 oz deli cup is 4 1/2 inches or 114 mm wide at the mouth by 5 1/2 inches or 140 mm tall there is a taper to the bottom,that is 3 1/2 inches or 88 mm wide. and by its name it holds 16 fliud ounces or 473.18 milliliters or ml but thats full im geussing most people only fill half or 1/3 full for tads.us canadians use the metric systems too .
craig


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you, Craig  Finally, I understand what size they meant.

sounddrive wrote:


> ive seen tincs raised in shot glasses without water changes. but ive noticed that the more water they have the bigger and sooner they will morph out.


Thanks, this has been my suspicion for a while. I've been trying to find containers that will allow them maximum horizontal swimming room. The butter dishes give them twice the floor space of the canning jars and at the moment I have two of one clutch in the butter dishes and the other two in the jars. The two in the butter dishes are definitely larger than the two in the jars. Both have exactly the same volume of water.

I have also noticed that the tads in the communal tank only use floor space of the same size as the butter dishes even though there is plenty room for larger territories.

My only concern is that they may jump out of the butter dishes as they don't half work some speed up :shock:


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have had a few individuals contact me regarding this tread by IM inquiring as to how I take care of my tads. 

There was a thread I dug up were myself and others shared specific info about how we take care of our tads. There are so many different ways to do this --- that replicating what someone else does isn't the solution for you. Work with what you have, find out what works best and then do your own thing.

http://www.dendroboard.com/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/topic26941.html

Enjoy


----------

